# Boxing Gloves



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

I've been doing some bag work at my gym, the gym gloves are ... well used, so I think it's time to get a pair of my own. I've been using the medium size which has some room for wraps etc. Looking online many places don't have S/M/L, they have 10/12/14/16oz.

Any help from those in the know would be great !


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Depends how conditioned your hands / wrists are, generally 10 - 14oz should be fine for bag work and will fit your hands.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i have 16oz gloves i just use for sparring, how ever when i do bagwork i use my 8oz MMA sparring gloves rather then my 16oz boxing gloves

edit -.. http://www.deepbluefightwear.com < good online shop


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

bigforbday said:


> i have 16oz gloves i just use for sparring, how ever when i do bagwork i use my 8oz MMA sparring gloves rather then my 16oz boxing gloves
> 
> edit -.. http://www.deepbluefightwear.com < good online shop


Is there any advantage/disadvantage to using the 8oz for bagwork over the 16oz ?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

James s said:


> Is there any advantage/disadvantage to using the 8oz for bagwork over the 16oz ?


not really mate its just personal prefrence


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

I prefer using heavier gloves -16oz when sparring or doing bag work as feel when I compete/ fight I am so much faster with the smaller 10oz gloves.


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

Lemarr 16 oz gloves were really good for my bad hands mate other than that i used the clubs tuffwear 14 oz gloves which were also good and lasted a long time.

Get a decent make though! you will get your use out of them the cheap ones wont last long at all and it saves you money in the long run.


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

10 oz be fine for pad and bag work. What sort budget you got ?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

You want to get the same weight as you would fight with, depends on your body weight. If you get lighter ones for bag work your selling yourself short as you'll be much faster and less tired in them, come a real fight and you will struggle!

I use 16oz pads at a bodyweight of 220lbs.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I've always found RDX a good and reliable brand.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

doyle1987 said:


> 10 oz be fine for pad and bag work. What sort budget you got ?


Around 20 - 30, nothing insane really. If I can get quality around that price or less then I would be happy.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

IronPhil said:


> You want to get the same weight as you would fight with, depends on your body weight. If you get lighter ones for bag work your selling yourself short as you'll be much faster and less tired in them, come a real fight and you will struggle!
> 
> I use 16oz pads at a bodyweight of 220lbs.


I'm currently at 160


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

James s said:


> Around 20 - 30, nothing insane really. If I can get quality around that price or less then I would be happy.


At your budget best bet is either TITLE or EVERLAST both are quality will last year's. If willing to spend that bit extra though would Def recommend SANDEE gloves there what I have and can pick em up for bout 50.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd go for 14/16oz and wrap up well. Also found the Thai brands (King, Twins, Sandee etc) to be great quality gear.


----------



## expnoob (Dec 5, 2013)

Just get yourself some leather bag gloves there normally around 8 oz, 12,14 and 16 are used for sparring and fighting , there a bit clumsy for bag work unless you know what your doing. I'm also a big fan of thai gear as that stuff is built to last. Sandee and twins are my gloves of choice.

If you have a low budget just buy yourself some wraps these are more than enough just to stop you taking the skin off your knuckles.

Have fun ;0)


----------

